# I think my goat has a cold, what do I do?



## micheledavid10 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm new to raising goats and bought one on the spur of the moment last week at an auction. He is about 4 months old and very friendly. But over the past few days his eyes have been getting sleep in them in the morning and he has a runny nose that is thick and green and hestarted coughing yesterday. It is like he has a cold, but I don't know if I need to give him meds or not. I haven't vaccinated him with anything. Are there certain vaccines that I should use to be on the safe side, sick or not. Thanks!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jun 29, 2011)

vaccinating is a personal choice, but CD&T vaccine is the most common and recommended one.  T for tetnus and The CD part is for certain bacterial stomach problems often referred to as overeating disease. 

As far as the cold/sickness. Get a tempurature on him.  103. to 103.5 is border line high, above 103.5 is considered a fever. 

If he has a fever for sure treat him. 

If you have never treated consult with neighbor/farmers or a vet for help. 

A bottle of Penn G and a syringe(3 or 6cc) and an 18 or 20gauge needle, 1/2 or 3/4 inch can be purchased at co-ops or feed stores, tractor supply store ect......

He would need 1cc per 15lb of body weight, twice a day for 5 to 7 days. 

You can give that subqu, or IM.(In the muscle)

Or you can get a stronger one like nuflor from a vet and make a vet appointment for him. 

what kind is he?


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 29, 2011)

FYI-You shouldn't vaccinate a goat while on antibiotics or ill.

Wait until at least a week after he's been off meds / stopped all symptoms before you vaccinate...the immune system is compromised when they're sick, they may not build a good strong reaction to it at times of stress / illness.  And the antibiotics can 'kill' the bacteria in the vaccine and stop it from causing any immune response.  (Usually only w/ modified live virus, but I don't ever use any vaccine, live or dead, when on meds.)

His problem could be anything from "shipping fever" (usually not too serious) to pasteurella pneumonia (which is highly contagious and can kill).  A vet could check him out and offer the best treatment options.  I prefer to use nuflor or excenel for URI in goats, it tends to fix what ails them faster.

Once he's better, you should try to find him a friend....lone goats are miserable and often get into trouble.  Has he been banded / wethered?


----------



## micheledavid10 (Jun 29, 2011)

thanks, i had a friend that raises goats tell me about an antibiotic called la-200. he said that each new one he gets he treats with that. now i have to figure out how to give him a shot. I do plan on getting a nanny goat in a few weeks, he hasn't been banded yet.


----------



## NDgal (Jul 4, 2011)

Green colored discharge can be a sign of infection, possibly pneumonia. It's so important to get a temperature and find if there's a fever. Auction animals are quite a risk, as you don't know what you may be bringing in - CAE, CL, Johnes, any number of serious ills. 
I prefer Biomycin over LA  because it doesn't sting as much.
I'm wondering if this goat has been dewormed. How are his gums and eyelids? A good healthy deep pink or pale? 
I would also keep your boy isolated from any other goat until you figure out what he has and he is treated. Good luck!


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 4, 2011)

NDgal said:
			
		

> Green colored discharge can be a sign of infection, possibly pneumonia. It's so important to get a temperature and find if there's a fever. Auction animals are quite a risk, as you don't know what you may be bringing in - CAE, CL, Johnes, any number of serious ills.
> I prefer Biomycin over LA  because it doesn't sting as much.
> I'm wondering if this goat has been dewormed. How are his gums and eyelids? A good healthy deep pink or pale?
> I would also keep your boy isolated from any other goat until you figure out what he has and he is treated. Good luck!


X2


----------

